# Pictures don't come back correctly into LR from PSElements (11)



## camner (Dec 25, 2013)

I've been trying to use PSE 11 to do some corrections that LR can't do easily, and the images do not come back correctly into LR.  Or, more precisely, the previews are not correct.  The image itself is fine, and if I rebuild the previews for the affected images, all is well.  This phenomenon is pretty consistent as long as what I do in elements is fairly complex with layers (the process involves creating up to about 10 layers, although I tried flatten the image down to two layers (the background and the composite of the layers I created) and that didn't help.

Here's a screenshot of what the preview in LR looks like:



Quitting and restarting LR doesn't help.  Only rebuilding the preview works.

Obviously, rebuilding the preview is a fine workaround, though it would be great if that weren't necessary...

Anyone else run into this problem, either with Elements or PS itself?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 26, 2013)

It looks like LR's trying to build the preview while PSE is still writing the file.  Where are the files stored?


----------



## camner (Dec 27, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It looks like LR's trying to build the preview while PSE is still writing the file.  Where are the files stored?



The files are located on an SSD, as are the LR catalog, app, etc.  Can't get much faster than that!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 27, 2013)

No, you're quite right.  What if you select a different photo in LR while you're editing that one in Elements?  Does that help?


----------



## camner (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, my results of further experimentation were inconclusive.  Here's what I learned:

1.  If I use "Edit in..." to send either a TIFF or a PSD to Elements, and then BEFORE saving in Elements switch back to LR and make a different image the "Most Selected Image" (I think that's what Victoria was suggesting), I still get weird previews.

BUT...

2.  Whether I get this unusual result seems to depend on the complexity of the edits in Elements.  For example, if I export and do either nothing or very little, the previews render fine.  But if I make a many-layered edit, then the preview doesn't seem to render fine.

3.  I also tried delaying a bit before switching back to LR, just in case I was "jumping the gun" and switching back to LR before Elements had fully saved the image, but that didn't make any difference.

Odd....


----------

